# Jd 2020



## ChrisWentz (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi

I am new to owning a tractor. I got a JD 2020 Almost for free, but it has some issues.
does any one own one with all the dials and markings on the dash board still visible?
All the markings on mine is gone.

I would realy like to drive it but as i dont even know where 1st gear is i doubt if i will get very far. 

Also the guy i got it from told me i need to get all the hydraulic oil out and replace with new oil. i just do not know where to start.

I guess i could pay a guy to do all this for me but where is the fun in that?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Chris, welcome to the forum. My first purchase would be a service and owners manual to your machine. This will walk you through all the ins and outs of your tractor. I would advise you to replace the filters and all oils too. Just a fairly inexpensive maintenance eliminator. How about some photos of it?


----------



## ChrisWentz (Aug 26, 2010)

My almost free Tractor.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice job! Looks like a dandy! You going to restore it or just run it as is?


----------



## ChrisWentz (Aug 26, 2010)

Well it really needs a good wash. And some of the body work is a bit bent so i will try and recover it as far possible. And if the budget allows some paint would be nice.


----------



## ChrisWentz (Aug 26, 2010)

Well i was wrong it is actualy a 3020.
I got some advice from the local jd dealer.


----------



## ontarioparts (Oct 20, 2009)

This is a link for a shop manual 
shop manual

marlon


----------

